# Dealing with smoke leak on Napoleon Apollo



## lantzy75 (Apr 1, 2017)

So, my first cook on my brand new Apollo (Very similar in design and build to the WSM), I found that the doors didn't seal properly and there was a lot of smoke leak.  Made controlling the temps kinda tough, had a hard time keeping it down to 225.  So, this week, I bought some wood stove fibreglass gasket from the local hardware store.  I applied it earlier in the week, and right now I'm testing how it's holding up.  I must say, it's holding up surprisingly well so far.  Very little leaking around the doors, and I applied some of the gasket to the lid as well, I noticed a lot of smoke leaking from there also.  So far so good!

Okay...I went and checked on everything in the middle of writing this, and the bottom part of the gasket on the top door came loose.  The lid and bottom door are fine, so...I'll have to wait to try and seal the top door again.  Oh well...still getting much better temp control and air flow than before.


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 1, 2017)

So, after checking again and pressing the gasket back onto the door...it's adhered!  Both doors and the lid seem to be sealed quite well, and I am noticing very little smoke leak.  Gotta say, it was a good $5 spent!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

Smokers that leak are a PITA to control....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   .....


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 2, 2017)

So after a quick cook of some fatties, I realized that sealing it up might have been detrimental...I just couldn't get the damn thing much above 200F. No matter how much I opened the vents, nothing would help. I'm wondering if I just didn't have enough charcoal at first iny chimney...I'll have to experiment with the next to see what happens. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

Remove the water if you have a water pan...    OR...  increase the air flow...   Air flow is what you just eliminated..  BUT...  you will have temp control when you get everything tuned up....


----------



## wild west (Apr 2, 2017)

I have the same smoker and got it days after you thanks to your tip. Mine leaks but not much. From what I've read most of the leaks will seal up after the seasoning of few smokes. Same issues as the WSM when new...run hot and leak. As far as not getting hot enough how did you set up your charcoal basket for startup


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 3, 2017)

wild west said:


> I have the same smoker and got it days after you thanks to your tip. Mine leaks but not much. From what I've read most of the leaks will seal up after the seasoning of few smokes. Same issues as the WSM when new...run hot and leak. As far as not getting hot enough how did you set up your charcoal basket for startup


I set up the charcoal basket for a bit of a minion method.  It wasn't going to be a long smoke, so I think that right there was part of my problem.  I don't think I let the charcoal get hot enough before I dumped it in with the rest.  The leaks in the rings I expect to be taken care of on their own...but I had a good quarter inch gap in my top door, no amount of grease and smoke is gonna seal that up.


DaveOmak said:


> Remove the water if you have a water pan...    OR...  increase the air flow...   Air flow is what you just eliminated..  BUT...  you will have temp control when you get everything tuned up....


I'm going to try without water in the pan next time.  I think that will make a big difference.

Thanks for the replies folks!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2017)

Water can't get above 212...  Keeps your smoker cool....   the steam ALSO puts out the smoldering hunks of wood...  not enough oxygen to burn the wood....


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 3, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Water can't get above 212...  Keeps your smoker cool....   the steam ALSO puts out the smoldering hunks of wood...  not enough oxygen to burn the wood....


Thanks for the tips!  Definitely gonna try without the water pan next time!


----------



## Bradjo (Jan 5, 2018)

lantzy75 said:


> So after a quick cook of some fatties, I realized that sealing it up might have been detrimental...I just couldn't get the damn thing much above 200F. No matter how much I opened the vents, nothing would help. I'm wondering if I just didn't have enough charcoal at first iny chimney...I'll have to experiment with the next to see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I will ditto comments on the water pan.  My Apollo is extremely sensitive to any water in the pan.  Through web research and trial & error I came up with this.  Insert a 13" terra cotta planter base (after covering with foil) into the water pan. This helps act as somewhat of a heat sink.  Then on top of the terra cotta I put a 9 x 9 x 2 3/4 foil pan with an inch or so of water.  It helps add some humidity and moderate the heat.  I can easily maintain temps between 225 & 250.  If I want to cook at higher temps., I remove the terra cotta & just use a dry foiled water pan. NOTE for the record, the oxygen to the fire is controlled by the bottom & top air vents.  The steam from the water does not put out smoldering hunks of wood.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2018)

* The steam from the water does not put out smoldering hunks of wood*

Water in the pan, converting to steam, can reduce the available oxygen in the smoker...  especially if there is a restricted air flow to the exhaust...   Water expands 1700 times it's original volume when converted to steam...   
The available oxygen in Ontario Canada, at it's average altitude, has been reduced approx. 1.5% to ~19.4%...  additional reduction in available oxygen from steam, "can" severely impact the smoke generation...  Inside a smoker, the air / smoke recirculate from top to bottom...  side to side...  I have opened my smoker and seen smoke migrating around the bottom of the smoker..  That in itself leads to a conclusion..  If there is steam being generated inside the smoker, it too can be found top to bottom, side to side, inside the smoker...  thus reducing the available oxygen... 
Not having seen the smoker in operation, I am merely making suggestions based on facts..


----------

